

Call Granny - Helping Guys With Their Laundry Since 10 Minutes Ago. - JeffBajayo
http://callgranny.jeffbajayo.com/

======
endersshadow
Just an FYI - "You get to talk to real mom's and get help!" should be "You get
to talk to real moms and get help!"

"Moms" in this case is not possessive, it's plural.

Otherwise, I like the idea. Who's manning the phone lines for you?

